# Hawaii; native american or Independent nation? BBC.



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

It's finally making news. Some people want to be an independent nation, others in the government want to be recognized as a tribe like native americans. But either way there is an election underway to pick the people who will draft a Constitution in February. I voted. I got to pick 7 candidates who will represent those outside of the islands. Most of this is about over a billion dollars in land that was owned by the Royal family before 1893. The Royal family set up a trust for the people. There is a private school system and housing like an Indian reservation. I would like to see land used to combat the homeless problem and maybe gambling as part of the night life. What thinks you.

Aloha to the US: Is Hawai'i an occupied nation? - BBC News


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Be independent.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

They sent me an application to run for elected office but I'm just me.


----------



## Gimble (Aug 14, 2015)

Send me the application, I'll run ;-)


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I probably would have had a good chance of winning.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

To be honest I really don't give a hoot about Hawaii. Let them do what they want. So long as we keep pearl harbor I don't care what they do.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Not so fast ........ this strategy is old news in Texas, where there have been legal organizations operating as the "Republic of Texas" for decades with their own congress and laying claim to land. They have a story claiming Texas was never legally a State. I have read hundreds of opinions on this through the years, way to many to choose a best or reliable link for you.

I do know this, the Texas economy could likely support itself. As they say....... Don't Mess With Texas.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

These would all be great starts. To get back to smaller more accountable representative republic government, we need to down size to about 20 to 30 different entities. Disunion. Currently we have 750,000 people for each representative in Congress. Originally it was about one for 30,000 . The other way for scale is to have a Congress with about 10,000 members. I think that would not work for obvious reasons.


----------



## Gimble (Aug 14, 2015)

I think we are beyond the need for congress in its current mode of operation.

If you follow the constitution, it appears that the federal congress was supposed to do very very little. They were supposed to meet, debate any legislation and leave... perhaps an emergency session if needed in time of crisis.

What we have now is a congress that provides a career path for politicians and they are constantly legislating. There are 4000+ federal level felonies on the books. This simply shouldn't be.

Remove the paycheck, remove the lobby money and we'll start to shrink gov't pretty quickly.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They want to breakaway fine . Time for a small war we send in the boy scouts and take the place.


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

I was in Hawaii one time, in 94, 95? So, my opinion ain't based on any recent insight... 

That said, an Independent Hawaii might do fine. Fed spending is pretty high per person, from my 2 minutes of research,
4) Hawaii
> Amt. per capita net of income taxes: $13,709
> Population: 1,360,301
> Pct. of U.S. population: 0.44%
> Amt. per capita: $15,331
> Pct. of U.S. funds per person: 0.65%

With Fed spending 15 large per person annually, that's going to be missed, but maybe the tourism dollars keep it all good. 

Were I a Native Hawaiian, I would choose independence in a minute. But I would be ready for things to be a little rocky. Never going to happen anyhow.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Its a pipe dream, welcome back to the Ununited States of America.


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

Outside of the tourist areas, Hawaii is right on the line of being a Third World nation. Why not let them make it official?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Why don't you guys work on your debt crisis and sell us to China??


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

What's a debt crisis anyway...... did you forget the entire world operates now on fiat currency. It has no real value, its just paper..... the remedy is in place - debt -print - debt - print - debt - print - debt - print........ lets just hope we don't run out of paper.


----------



## Gimble (Aug 14, 2015)

That's the problem though... we've already run out of paper and people are getting tired of prices rising and quality falling faster than their paychecks go up.

Remember the German DM?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Let them be independent.
Remove all our military forces. Close the bases.
Watch their economy tank.
Let their next governor beg forgiveness.


----------



## Billy Roper (Oct 5, 2015)

Hawaii becoming independent would simply be a stepping stone to it becoming a Chinese territory, just as the Republics of California and Texas became U.S. states and Aztlan is a de facto part of Mexico.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I doubt seriously the Chinese has much interest in Hawaii presently. The pot would have to be sweetened somewhere.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Sink it along with New york an California.


----------



## Billy Roper (Oct 5, 2015)

Yes, the Chinese might be overextended right now to include Hawaii in their new Greater Easy Asia Co-Prosperity Sphere, but if the U.S. economy collapsed, hurting theirs which is so heavily dependent on selling cheap consumer junk to us, they might be compelled to reach out and grab territory and resources to keep that machine of theirs humming. Like Japan was after our embargo of oil and steel to them.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

It's mainly about land that once belonged to the Royal family. Today it constitutes 40% of the land area of the entire state. Real estate is worth a lot right now out there. Obama and the department of the interior want people to sign off so they can sell off this land. Housing prices are high. Homeless people walk the streets the prices are such that nothing can be afforded. You would be pressed to find a house under $1 million. Or a dump at $500,000.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

The population of Hawaii is not much Hawaiian any more, it is mostly Japanese and Samoan, and homeless people.

*Rancher*


----------

